# URGENT places needed for 50+ Rats-Lancashire



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Apologies for the long post.

Basically, a local breeder who i know reasonably well, has been ill for a while now, and asked for help to re-home her rats if she became more unwell in the future, this was a while ago, however, things have deteriorated and rats need to be re-homed as her husband has given the go ahead to re-home some, quite soon, as hes not as ratty orientated and does not seem to be interested in even completing the basics of care required, ie food, water.

They have around 175 between them, at a conservative guess and being rehomed 50ish per listed group, per time, depending on urgency, to minimise confusion.

Some are in awful condition...really awful, and due to the lack of food and similar for those in the shed outside, they are seemingly killing and eating each other by the amount of blood we found and its pretty dire, we did remove quarter of a bin bag of dead animals a few days ago, and cleaned cages and fed/watered the rats and split sexes of kittens and due to go back next week.

The ones in the house should be okay to be re-homed as they aren't too bad temperament and health wise, a few old tilts and lice etc but that's it, and its these who I'm hoping people will be able to help at least foster or provide permanent homes as soon as possible.

This is pretty urgent, i have took the worst out from there but only have very limited space, but any help is appreciated.

you can either contact me on here via PM or email [email protected] or email my friend who is helping deal with enquities on [email protected] 

Most are under 8 months old, with a few ancient ones over 2 also though, more info on some of the rats is here: Fancy Rats • View topic - 28 rats, mixed gender, 3 to 24 months. Lancs

Please do not be put off by distance or similar, as its possible transport can be arranged, even up to glasgow etc.


----------



## MummyRat (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, i have Pm'd you and sent an email :smile5:


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I have pmed you..


----------



## ferretman4 (Oct 18, 2008)

Pm'd hope i can help


----------



## furball (Nov 11, 2007)

you have a pm count Me in if You need help


----------



## chopper1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi

I am also breading rats and could take 20 - 30 not worried about sex. If you are really stuck I will take more as can arrange with some other local breaders to take some. We need to get them looked after asap.


Regards


Martin


----------



## chopper1 (Feb 14, 2010)

I thought from your message that these needed help and care quickly rather surprised that you are turning down offers of help.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

chopper1 said:


> I thought from your message that these needed help and care quickly rather surprised that you are turning down offers of help.


Sorry for the late reply, but with nearly 200 rats to try and sort out and there only being me here, i physically have not had chance to browse forums looking for replies and to reply to all PM messages straight away.

There are still over 100 rats looking for either fosterers or permanant homes, and as ive said to a few people via PM etc, they arent suitable to breed from, they are just pets only.

There are a few with nasal scarring, mite scabs, underweight and a few old head tilts and bumps on legs and scabs and other minor injuries, but most are actually not too bad, and quite friendly.

A rough list below of whats left:

DOES
32 AGOUTI some dumbo, lots of white feet, alot are healthy, few scabby, 2 tilty
11 BLACK/BERKSHIRES some rex, 1 slight tilt, some nasal scarring, rest are lovely
14 CINNAMON lots of white feet, some berkshire, most topeared most lovely, but thin
8 MOCK MINKS plenty white feet again, nice girls!
11 HOODED in mink, cinnamon, black, few rex, 2 tilty, 1 nasal scarring, rest are fine
4 RUSSIAN BLUE some berkshires, nice does, few scabs
5 SIAMESE 1 Black eyed, the rest red eyed, and 1 rex, most have white socks, healthy 
9 ROAN some rex, blue roan, cinnamon? roan 2 swollen legs, but treatable
2 BEW both topeared, mites/scabs

BUCKS
20 AGOUTI some berkshire, some dumbo, few very scabby, rest are lovely, 1 swollen tail
12 BLACK/BERKSHIRES 1 rex, few random underside spoldgies, 1 limpy, rest nice
4 CINNAMON mainly selfs, nice looking, healthy
8 MOCK MINKS few white feet and belly splodges seem healthy
14 HOODED mink, RB, cinnamon, black, very scabby for a few of them, some nasal scarring
1 RUSSIAN BLUE nice boy, bit narky/foofy
2 SIAMESE 1 bluepoint, 1 sealpoint lovely boys but thin
10 ROAN cinnamon? mink, black thin and stunted
1 BEW-ish DUMBO old, thin very very sweet old man
3 NAKED 2 dark eyed, 1 pinky skitty, slight nasal noises from the pink eyed
1 PEW topeared nasal scarring, scabby, lightweight

All still looking for fosterers.


----------



## ferretman4 (Oct 18, 2008)

I could home all these if you wanted to possibley more.
1 BEW-ish DUMBO old, thin very very sweet old man
3 NAKED 2 dark eyed, 1 pinky skitty, slight nasal noises from the pink eyed
1 PEW topeared nasal scarring, scabby, lightweight


----------



## furball (Nov 11, 2007)

Heard nothing offered twice to help so assume its all sorted ? A rescue I know also offered heard nothing.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

I think anyone offering to help needs to be a bit patient -I'm nothing to do with the rescue operation but no one can sort out homes for that number of rats quickly -there are still over 100 to be got into foster homes and it takes a bit of arranging.
I'm sure Laura will answer her mail as soon as she can.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

SR I do need an answer on the cages I do need to get rid of them,, if you do not want them *PLEASE* let me know so I can dump them.


----------

